
Lessons Learned: What is a startup? - danishkhan
http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2010/06/what-is-startup.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+startup/lessons/learned+(Lessons+Learned)
======
chaosmachine
Excellent post. I've been trying to classify my latest business venture (is it
a startup, a small business, a product?) and I think I have an answer now.

